# Stop Jumping!



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

I would like to talk a bit about realistic ways to get an excited young dog not to jump on the people he loves when he greets them. Also, let's discuss some of the nuances involved, and acknowledge the fact that many people will inadvertently encourage the dog to jump on them by jamming out with an assortment of very re-enforcing behaviors like flailing their arms and yelling random things. SO FUN! The world is not a controlled environment where everyone you encounter knows how to act around dogs, is it? 

I wouldn't say that the 11 month old Puff Daddy is a problem jumper. In all regards, he is more of a common teenage idiot who occasionally misbehaves because he is quite in love with the world. He doesn't jump constantly by any means, but when he does it, he means business. His victims include our friends (he loves our friends passionately) family members he doesn't see too often, and a few random human BFFs from the dog park. When he meets these people his joy is palpable, and he cannot contain himself. So he will jump on them and just get extremely excited. So excited that he will do zoomies and leap around and even fall over in addition to giving them a few good jumps. This doesn't last more than a minute, but a minute feels long and I would like to see him NOT jumping. 

The thing is that most of the methods that I have come accross don't actually work, because they assume that the people the dog jumps on are actually going to do the "right thing". ie: Just turn around and don't react! Or just teach the dog a command! 

HAR HAR. What stupid advice. In the real world, no one does "the right thing" when the dog jumps on them! No one uses the right command! even if you tell them what it is and what to do! It's as if the people who get jumped on also become excited and forget their training. 

Basically, most people inadvertently egg him on so the dog will jump on them and get further excited and re-enforced for jumping.

Let's face it, people will lean over and give him attention, or else they will flail their arms and be like "waah!!! nooo!!" and let me tell you, he just LOVES that.

I swear I have told my one friend 5 times not to react when he jumps on her (she is a favorite of his), and EVERY time she is screaming and honking away like an angry rooster. It seems like people can't help themselves...And Puffy would love nothing more, of course, than to get over excited and jumpy with a person who sounds like an angry rooster.

In our case, "the right thing" is to just turn away from the dog if he jumps and to pay him no mind until he politely sits. We have trained this quite a bit using the clicker and it works like a charm with us.

He does have some commands like, "back off". I can say that and he will stop soon enough, although maybe not immediately. The problem is that my boring commands don't really work instantly from accross the room or lawn when the best-friend-person he is actually interacting with is encouraging his behavior in such an exciting fashion. As far as he's concerned, his best friend has just started to play a tantalizing game of "catch the human acting like a Rabid chicken!" with him, so me saying "back off" is kind of drowned into the background of a game like that. You can imagine that a game of "rabid chicken" is basically the best thing that could ever happen to a teenage poodle...

I am technically his favorite person, and he almost never jumps on me. As a matter of fact, when I walk in the door he will lie down belly up pretty fast and stare at me adoringly as if I am the sweet lord himself, because he knows what I expect. (ok, the part about staring at me like I am the sweet lord himself was his idea.) I have never re-enforced him for jumping on me by flailing or squawking, and I have taught him to sit nicely if he wants attention, and so he does it. If only it could be so simple with everyone!

The dog is not stupid, he knows who his best friends are and who his best friends are not. So I can't practice this with any random people. He doesn't jump on everyone. Also, I can't drag lots of other people into my training sessions with the dog all the time. It's a nice idea, but due to logistics it isn't possible. It's usually just me, my man and the public when we go on walks. But he doesn't jump on people in public so that sort of basic socialization isn't really the issue. Also, the dog is thoroughly socialized and has been since he was very young. He just gets excited when he sees a friend he hasn't seen lately, and he also seems to have a concept of how much time has passed. The longer you're gone the more exciting it is. 

Also, when one of these people walks in the door, he goes immediately over thresh hold. He has practiced A LOT of sitting patiently when the bell rings and waiting until release and stuff. But if Grandma walks in the door it's all over. GRANDMA=RED ZONE FUN!

And you know that grandma is not going to ignore him for long...

I recently read a study that said in these cases it is better to actually teach him commands that mimic the way that people actually react. SO I have started teaching him to sit when I throw my hands up like a lunatic and yell random stupid things that people yell. This includes the "F word", which my one friend always chirps out loudly when he jumps, as well as some other savory bits that I have heard often enough. He thinks that is SUPER FUN and has excelled in the game. Unfortunately, I am the only on teaching these protocols. We have yet to see if they are effective in practice. 

So how do you train dogs not to jump, knowing that many people are egging them on whether they mean to or not?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I successfully taught my tinies not to jump up - and then the people they meet out and about taught them TO jump up, even more successfully! They are so small that people rarely bend over far enough, instead holding out a hand at waist height which of course encourages the dogs to climb up them. It is a lean, rather than a mad bounce, so these days I take my cue from who it is and what they are wearing - jeans, wellington boots and a labrador in tow = probably won't mind; sheer tights or cream linen = DOWN!! If a dog even looks like jumping at me I automatically turn away, or reach down to greet them before they can bounce - the heartfelt gratitude of the owner proves how few people know this trick, though.

I think your idea of teaching not jumping up at people who scream and flail and jump around is a good one - another way is to teach a really solid Wait or Sit, so solid that it overcomes even the impulse to join in the fun. But with a lively adolescent dog I think all training is a work in progress. You will get there one day, and then you will rather miss his puppy exuberance...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sounds like a normal teenage standard poodle. Grace is now 4 y/o and when she greets a long lost friend, she will still jump until told to stay back or sit. 
I wish you luck and your take on the training needed is correct. Excitement takes over from common sense and training is temporarily forgotten.
Eric


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes, it's a funny thing. Rest assured FJM, a really solid sit and stay is just not going to happen right now in these situations! He practices that every day in a variety of situations inside and outside, but things like grandma and best friends are just too much for his small yet infinite heart to stand at the moment. He can only handle it up to a certain point. I am sure you are right that one day we will miss his gusto for the planet.

It is so funny how people act towards the dog sometimes, and then they are surprised if he jumps or barks at them. Of course, he is a teenager, so his enthusiasm for the world is on high volume and we need to keep training him, but still...

Here's a funny one, the other evening we ran into a slightly kooky older gentleman who lives in our building. This man could talk the balls off of a brass monkey (a favorite expression I don't get to use often enough, but it is perfect for this guy!) I have seen him before in passing while walking in the forest and I thought that he was on LSD or something, so I figured I should avoid him (you can only imagine how the dog might interpret him). But it turns out this is just his personality. He isn't senile he's just...pretty weird. Possibly hitting the sauce a lot. We just don't know. Although I must say that the dog is (to our dismay) quite attracted to drunks in the street because they are so boisterous and friendly (FUN!). Who knows!

Anyway, that evening he had a flash light swinging around his wrist and a bit of an odd gait. He came lumbering around the corner in the hallway of our new building late at night (a place that Puffy is only 75% sure is not full of murders to this date) and so the dog was surprised and barked a bit (he sometimes gets startled by surprises). However, he calmed down and the man insisted on stopping and talking our ears off about God knows what. Puffy gave one more slightly paranoid "woof" at some point (admittedly, this is a suspicious character) and the man took his flashlight and put it on "disco blinking mode" (AKA epilepsy mode) and flashes it directly into the dogs eyes and says "Look, boy this is all I have, don't worry!"

OBVIOUSLY, the dog was startled, thus started barking at him! The man assured us that this display illustrates that the dog needs more training. 

Oh thank you sir. You are SOO wise. Have you considered starting a religion or founding a school of thought? Or will you consider becoming a dog whisperer in your golden years? 

Meanwhile, this guy thinks it's ok to intentionally flash a dog in the eyes with a seizure inducing flashlight in attempts to communicate with it. 

Thanks Dumb Dumb! We've been helping the dog accept for over a month that there are no murderers in the building, and he has been trying hard to believe us despite his deeper help beliefs. This sort of blatant display of potentially 'murderous' intentions does not help our case in convincing the dog to behave accordingly in the world. Puffy's Conclusion: there may be murderers in the building, after all.

Anyway, one thing is clear, the world is not going to help you to train your dog, other than by setting a lot of bad examples which we have to help them learn to cope with.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh wow, that guy with the flashlight is such a weird guy!!! That is SO not helping your training!!! 

My guy would love to jump on people if given the choice. He is so exuberant and strong when he's in that excitement mode. The only solution I have found so far is to crate him if a friend unexpectedly comes to the door (crack open door, "please wait while I put him in the crate", run back to the kitchen with dog in tow), or wait for the guest's arrival with him on leash. I don't have much of an advice since we are a work in progress, too 

Do you find that Puff Daddy jumps vertically on four legs instead of jumping up on people? I'm amazed by the poodle jumps. They jump like they are on a trampoline, and I am in awe and annoyed at the same time.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

PD, I read with bated breath as I can see Percy performing to similar stellar levels in the future. He is only 5 months old though so I have time....!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes, Sammy! sometimes the dog jumps all four feet of off the ground, especially if there is a bird around. Sometimes he jumps on people with the old fashioned front paws move. He is certainly an athlete and mixes up his jumps. I could probably utilize the leash in some situations like you suggested.

Pudllvr, Puffy (spoo) was SOOO good when he was a baby, and he still is in many, many ways. I would say that Puffy became increasingly annoying with some behaviors around 9 months! And the best part is that from all I have gathered we actually have it easy with a dog who is calm and well behaved *most* of the time. Sometimes he is a nuisance, but often he is getting praise from strangers and friends about how well behaved he is and people are surprised that he is so young. 

But when he is misbehaving and going into some of his foolish teenage antics it can really drive you nuts. Because he is big, he is just SO strong and intense with his excitement that it can be physically overwhelming. It needs constant training to keep him on track. The one thing I have learned (ha. if anything) is that his training is a constant process. I can never slack off with his training at this age because he is excitable and silly and strong and he needs guidance and reminders. Sometimes I want to say, "hey, didn't you learn this 2 weeks ago?!"And then I realize that for his hormone addled mind that is too long not to practice something! Every darn day we have to plough the fields of good behavior training, and that is the only thing that works every time. Whenever he starts to slip up, I remember that he probably just needs more training in an area, and that has never failed us. 

Having a big dog can also make the adolescence more challenging because of how people react to the dog. Of course, in the long run I think it's great because it makes you stay on top of things. I have friends with smaller dogs who are not half as trained or well behaved as Puffy, but because they are small and can never push anyone over, and don't have big giant barks to scare people etc. they can get away with all sorts of bad behavior that a big dog would be shunned for. But Puffy is relatively big and he could easily knock someone over or scare someone with his good intentions, so I try hard to stay on top of it because I want him to be welcome places and I don't want him to alienate anyone. 

Of course, I also figure that when you put a lot of work into teaching your dog good manners when it is young and wild, that you have a good chance of having a really nice adult once the hormones settle! We work so much with Puffy, that all I can say is that I am looking forward to seeing who he becomes in the future, because he has the kindest heart on the planet and he wants nothing more than to learn and make us happy. 

Until then, he sure can be annoying sometimes!

Anyway, those are just some random thoughts on surviving dog adolescence!


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Exactly! Percy is a peach of a dog 98% of the time. We are working at training him while he is little for the same reasons you listed. My goal for him includes Therapy Dog cert. as well as obedience and other dog sport stuff. Now if I could figure out a way to make chicken poop less tasty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

PuffDaddy, your posts are always so funny to read.

My instinct when a dog jumps on me is to block with my forearm so the dogs paws go on it instead of on my chest. Then I lower my whole body so his paws go down and I pet.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

mjpa, that certainly sounds better than waving your hands in the air and screaming "f**k!" Something I have seen more than once around here, and something which drives the dog wild with excitement!

Hey Pudelluvr, I have read that rabbit poop, for example contains digestive enzymes and vitamins that are helpful to dogs which may encourage them to eat it. NOT saying that we should encourage that, because it also contains other things which are not great. It is weird that they like chicken poop as well. Puffy also likes to dine on Goose poop when given the chance. Is it some echo of the taste of the enemy? A hint at primordial victory? I sure don't know. But it can definitely be bad for them. If the problem is chronic, there is surely a way to encourage them to avoid it. A solid leave it would be a good place to start.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

With free range chickens there is no lack of "opportunities " and "leave it" works so well right now every where else that I don't want to break it by staccato-Ing it every time he goes out to donate his own refuse to the environment. Working on giving them a less generous free range than our whole backyard but it is in negotiations w hubby. HA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

PuffDaddy,
You make my day!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

"Of course, I also figure that when you put a lot of work into teaching your dog good manners when it is young and wild, that you have a good chance of having a really nice adult once the hormones settle! We work so much with Puffy, that all I can say is that I am looking forward to seeing who he becomes in the future, because he has the kindest heart on the planet and he wants nothing more than to learn and make us happy"

This is good advice for any trainer.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Murderers!*

Puffy, never give up. My daddy has been trying to tell me for 4 years that there are no murderers in our fishing village. We know better. Murderers can hide anywhere and they walk around with tiny white wolves on the end of bits of string. Daddy says they are not wolves. He says they are animated scrubbing brushes out for a walk. We know better! We have a glass door and you can see who knocks but how do you really know who it is until you sniff them?
We standard poodles have a long history in protecting our home and family from harm. I lay, where I can see through the glass door with my one open eye. From this commanding position, I can see murderers approaching and wolves creeping up on us. I can explode into instantaneous action sounding the alarm to all who can hear within the whole village. Daddy says "NO WOOF!" but who could hear that over my deep growls and thunderous barks.
Then If you do know who it is calling at your door, then they are long lost friends and need to be greeted with excitement and enthusiasm. Then you bark at a higher pitch so as to let them know you are there to welcome them. Also jumping on the spot is a good welcome so long as you don't touch the door. I can jump up one metre on the spot and if I launch with my front first I can make equal level eye contact. Communication skills are one of a poodles best skills. This is limited to growling, barking, moaning and whining. I can growl, bark, whine and moan in many different ways. With practice, you could do all this too. Never give up.

Gracie.:angel2:


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Dear Gracie,

Good Heavens, you are a brave and loyal sister to our flock as you protect your family from such villainous riffraff! My mother also tries to convince me that the murderous ruffians in our neighborhood are innocents, but she is clearly an uneducated simpleton who cannot grasp the complexities and the serious nature of grave danger. Yet I love her and father SO GOSH DARN MUCH, and I know that it is my duty to protect this ignorant (yet wonderful) family from an ill-fated end. 

Oh! Ignorance is bliss! if only I could be a simple minded creature like my sweet beloved mother, then life would surely be so easy. Ah, to be a human, without a care in the world! Those sweet fools get to dabble nonsense on their 'computer machines' and mindlessly blabber at each other all day long. All they ever have to actually worry about is whether or not they want to share their food with me (they certainly guard it staunchly. I have been trying to find a crack in this system and have met the challenge with limited success. Do you have any good news on this front?). 

Such an easy life they live in their oblivion!

Meanwhile, we watch the fortress and commit to a more serious and austere life of duty and service. Alas, someone must make the sacrifice for the good of the family, and that is us, dear Gracie. 

And my dear Gracie, you live on a fishing island of all places! That sounds very treacherous indeed, for if there is any group of people who are defiantly murderers, it is those who pose as "FISHERMEN". 

There are murderers around here who dare to pretend that they are 'ice fishermen' They have loud rumbling "wagons" (hearses no doubt) full of maces and spears which they pretend are 'fishing equipment' They also wear pants like this (see the enclosed picture in this letter and you will understand that these are VERY DANGEROUS PEOPLE).

And then they viscously hack at the ice (do I see puppies out there!?) using an axe. They proceed to sit very still for a long time plotting what is clearly a surprise attack on an innocent fumbling family member. 

Who are these people?!?!

I will tell you who.

MURDERERS. 

May the force be with you, sister Gracie, as you attempt to protect your sweet feeble minded family from the great evils that lurk in this world unbeknownst to their tender besotted minds. Do not give up, and you too shall prevail. The family will survive under your care, even in the presence of "fishermen".

Your brother in arms,

Puff Daddy

P.S

I have also attached a picture of an ice fisherman who threw a family's car into the sea recently during a murderous rampage. This is to remind us that these people are dangerous, and we shall remain vigilant. DO NOT let this happen to your family's car. The car is so fun...A precious token indeed. What an awful person.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Fishermen and other murderers!*

Fishermen!! Here they all carry spears and some go out onto the water in water-cars. Not to be trusted! What is ice puffy? Daddy says people use ice on the mainland and it makes them into murderers. I am not allowed to eat the good smelling fish on my beach. I never get to eat the good things. I only eat what daddy puts in my bowl and only then when he makes eye contact and points to the bowl and says "Gracie eat". Daddy says we have poisonous little puffy fish that will make me dead. They wash up on the beach sometimes and smell good. Then on the mainland, we have dingos. They are wild and feral dogs. People put out poison baits for them and dogs who eat them are dead too. Murderers all. Keep a good lookout for them especially the ones with little white wolves on a string. We have to keep our people safe!
Gracie:angel2:


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Eric, Kangaroo Island seems like such an interesting place. I was googling it a bit and enjoyed reading up on it and seeing the pics. Do you find many cool fossils? From what I gathered you have some good fossil areas there. I grew up in the Hudson river valley in a big old shipping merchant's house right on the river. As an only child who wasn't allowed to watch much TV, fossils collecting was a hobby of mine. I have always been fascinated by them. 

What a wonderful place to be a poodle! But it sounds like you do have some real dangers as well, although Gracie must disagree with you about what they are exactly. 

Here we have some very poisonous mushrooms which the dogs are never interested in anyway, and also we have vipers. Fortunately, they are not usually deadly if you act quickly and correctly, but dogs are some of their most popular victims just because they like to scurry around in the brush and accidentally encounter them more often than humans do.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Quick reply: Kangeroo Island is great. It is clean and healthy. People live 10 years longer here and dogs 2. We have red back spiders, tiger snakes, copper head snakes, deadly koala bears and man-eating kangaroos. Gracie needs to know what to do to avoid harm. She is the most personable dog I have ever had. I trained GSDs for police and security work. One of my handlers had a house poodle at the same time as a GSD and they trained together. The standard poodle was so good she was inducted into the force and served well. The felons would allow her to "arrest" them without incident. If they were difficult her growl and snarl would chill the blood. The felons would talk to her on the way to the lock-up. That's why as a well-retired person I chose Gracie as my last dog. She has a mind of her own but is obedient when not excited.
Eric


----------

